# Bloat



## poage.1 (Mar 7, 2015)

I have a thumb that possibly has bloat. She has always been big but has yet to lay any eggs, so that very well could be it, but just to be safe, I saw on here a while back that there was some product that you can have a frog sit in to help relieve it of bloat, but can't manage to find it or the original post. Could somebody help me out?


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

I believe what you're looking for is Amphibian Ringer Solution

You can order it from Science Supplies & Curriculum - STEM - Chemistry

Ed is probably typing up a more thorough response as we speak


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Oh also pics might help with a possible diagnosis. I've only ever had one bloated froglet and it's legs and vocal sac were very distended. Unfortunately I didn't catch it fast enough and it died within 24 hours.


----------



## poage.1 (Mar 7, 2015)

I'll try to get a picture when I get home from work. I should have gotten one when I redid the tank, but it completely skipped my mind. She's more outgoing than her mate, so it shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## poage.1 (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## poage.1 (Mar 7, 2015)

DSC_0003_zpsiweykbyd.jpg Photo by CollinMPoagePhotography | Photobucket

DSC_0004_zpsbt6judsy.jpg Photo by CollinMPoagePhotography | Photobucket


----------



## poage.1 (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## poage.1 (Mar 7, 2015)

I think I finally have the hang of posting photos...


----------



## poage.1 (Mar 7, 2015)

One more time maybe...


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

You probably need to resize the photos to get them to display properly. Resize them and store them into a folder and then use the additional option pane that opens up below and then under the file attachments click on the manage attachments button and then go to choose file after you choose your picture(s) click the upload button and then the close window at the bottom. Once that closes click the post preview button to see if they are displaying properly. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## poage.1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Okay here it is


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

A picture showing the frog from the side is a better picture to use to get an idea if it is just fat or not. From the underside it is hard to differentiate the expansion of the throat from breathing or fat from bloat. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## poage.1 (Mar 7, 2015)

The product I was looking for was Methylene Blue. It came across my Facebook feed again and felt the need to update.

Also, it turns out she is just an egg bearing female. She laid a clutch a couple nights ago. Hopefully they're viable!


----------



## bssknox (Apr 24, 2017)

poage.1 said:


> The product I was looking for was Methylene Blue. It came across my Facebook feed again and felt the need to update.
> 
> Also, it turns out she is just an egg bearing female. She laid a clutch a couple nights ago. Hopefully they're viable!


That's good to hear. Congrats!


----------

